# Accuracy different with different loads



## ilirfazliu (11 mo ago)

I have a 92 fs 1year now and what I noticed i that in 10 yards will shifts groups of 115 grains hot loads (rated 1280fps) to the left for 5inches .124grains of normal pressure 1165fps or soft 115 grains 1150ps will group dead on.Any Thoughts


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome to ballistics 101. Or maybe barrel 101. 
A five inch shift is pretty extreme. Every barrel in the world is it's own entity, and likes what it likes. It also doesn't give a rip about our opinion on what we think it should like.
Pistol ranges and qualities aren't usually effected as noticeably as rifle barrels, but it's still there.
There are mechanical differences as well. The 115 probably has a sharper recoil pulse and faster slide speed. It is noticeable, but chances are you or anyone else won't.
Find what works best for the both of you and run with it. 124 grain is pretty high on the "Like" list in a handful of varieties.

Welcome to the mayhem! Have fun.


----------



## Lucky1 (Jan 2, 2022)

100% agree with LostinTexas. Your gun gets to choose your ammo not you. Try many different brands or even different lots from the same brand of hot 115g loads and I bet you will see extreme differences in accuracy


----------



## ilirfazliu (11 mo ago)

Yes ,thank you guys for input,I will stick to ammo that groups well, Otherwise I put some 1700 rounds through it and reliability perfect,love this two stage trigger too,doesn't surprise ,it bangs when you expect it,best regards


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Shoot the load that groups dead on ... OR ... pick a load you like and adjust the sights .

If you have fixed sights ... Option No. 1 is best .
I usually lean towards Option No. 1 because a lot of my handguns have fixed sights or sights that are not easy to adjust .
Gary


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Any time I get a new firearm I tend to try several brands and bullet weights to see if the gun has a preference. I notice large differences in point of impact with snub nosed revolvers. Usually the shift is in elevation with not much difference in the side to side point of impact. My little .357 snubby definitely likes 158 grain magnum loads and prints low groups with lighter bullets. It makes it a pretty punishing handgun to shoot to its best possible accuracy, but it is capable.

Oddly I don’t tend to see as significant a change in point of impact when using different loads in autoloaders. This is largely because with revolvers the recoil all goes into the frame and tends to cause more muzzle rise when using heavier loads. With auto loaders the slide, and recoil spring eat up some of the recoil energy and tend to equalize the differences a bit more.

A 5 inch difference seems really unusual to me at 10 yards. Especially when we are talking a 9 grain bullet weight difference. I would bench rest the pistol and test the loads to make sure I was not inducing a flinch or using a different grip On the handgun.


----------



## ilirfazliu (11 mo ago)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Any time I get a new firearm I tend to try several brands and bullet weights to see if the gun has a preference. I notice large differences in point of impact with snub nosed revolvers. Usually the shift is in elevation with not much difference in the side to side point of impact. My little .357 snubby definitely likes 158 grain magnum loads and prints low groups with lighter bullets. It makes it a pretty punishing handgun to shoot to its best possible accuracy, but it is capable.
> Thank you Doc,I will try it👍
> Oddly I don’t tend to see as significant a change in point of impact when using different loads in autoloaders. This is largely because with revolvers the recoil all goes into the frame and tends to cause more muzzle rise when using heavier loads. With auto loaders the slide, and recoil spring eat up some of the recoil energy and tend to equalize the differences a bit more.
> 
> A 5 inch difference seems really unusual to me at 10 yards. Especially when we are talking a 9 grain bullet weight difference. I would bench rest the pistol and test the loads to make sure I was not inducing a flinch or using a different grip On the handgun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, like Doc said, five inches seems extreme. I have an M9 & a 92FS, and I have never noticed any difference left to right, with different loads, only in elevation.


----------



## ilirfazliu (11 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Yeah, like Doc said, five inches seems extreme. I have an M9 & a 92FS, and I have never noticed any difference left to right, with different loads, only in elevation.


Who would of thought,I benchrest the gun,all rounds on target,it was all my bad,thank you


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

ilirfazliu said:


> Who would of thought,I benchrest the gun,all rounds on target,it was all my bad,thank you


Hey, better that way than the gun...cheaper anyways!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This issue is why I try different JHP rounds in my guns, to see which one shoots the best. Many people worry only about functioning 100%. But POA/POI can vary with different ammo and different guns.

My Compact PX4 shoots WWB 115 grain in a somewhat random pattern. But, it is very accurate with Blazer Brass. My CX4 9mm Beretta carbines shoot certain ammo brands off to one side or the other.

So, you have to figure out what works best for you


----------

